# Photokina 2010



## Conny (17. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

die Photokina 2010 [DLMURL="http://www.photokina.de/diemesse/termine_oeffnungszeiten.php"]in Köln[/DLMURL] steht dieses Jahr wieder an und zwar vom 21.09. - 26.09.


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Photokina 2010*

Servus Conny

Bist du dort


----------



## Conny (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Photokina 2010*

 und ich habe auch noch einen Gutschein für 21€-Karte. 
Ist aber leider nur noch heute einzulösen und nur für Wochentage.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Photokina 2010*

Viel Spaß Conny  da wirst Du ja in der glücklichen Lage sein dir mal die neue 60D anzusehen. Hallenplan ist hier


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Photokina 2010*

na was hab ich denn hier grad gelesen 

Kamera-Check mit einem Testbild-Model (over 16 J only )


----------

